# Radial scar dx



## kandimcm (Mar 3, 2010)

hi all! anyone know the dx for a radial scar (excisional biopsy on the breast...biopsy results show radial scar)....would it be the 709.2? thank you!


----------



## gost (Mar 15, 2010)

That's what I would use.


----------



## kandimcm (Mar 30, 2010)

thank you very kindly!


----------



## bbooks (Mar 28, 2013)

I was looking up this same terminology and came across this post. 709.2 for radial scar of the breast would not be correct.
http://www.pathologyoutlines.com/topic/breastradialscar.html

Based on this information, I would use the code for fibrocystic breast disease: 610.1


----------

